# Sleeper set? AFX Big "D"



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have stumbled across an AFX set at the local hobby shop by Tomy AFX called "Big D."

It is a neat tri-oval 2 lane with what I believe are 18" radius curves (the set shows no gaurdrails) 2 stock cars and 20' feet of track.

Looks like a neat concept. A realistic track, wide sweeping curves and appropriate cars.

The interesting thing about this set is that it is not listed on the Racemaster's AFX website and very, very few internet sites offer the sites.

Has anybody seen or purchased this set?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Jim --

I spotted this one a while back, and posted my finding (as 'McLaren') over on SCI. 

Basically, this set is a special set just for 'Great Planes Distributing', which is why you did not see it on ToyRaceCars.com.

Here's a link to the thread on SCI. It eventually gets around to a listing of parts.

'Wahoo' -- one of the posters in that thread -- is Steve Russell, the owner of Racemasters.

-- Bill


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yep...bought two....several of my local hobby outlets are stocking them..

Now they need a little D to run inside it....

Calling it the Double D...

*snicker*


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I heard that double D can be quite a handful!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This is one of those track sets you would buy for the track. No 9" curves, all 12" and 18" radius. Lots of 15" straights. Plus two unique cars.

If you pick one up, they are pretty heavy. This is what I would consider an excellent starter set.

Joe


----------

